# Free Wifi & Snow Léopard



## filoche (4 Septembre 2009)

Bjr,

Depuis que j'ai installé Snow Léopard impossible de me connecter a un réseau free wifi. Je précise que je suis abonné free et que j'ai bien sur le code qui vas bien ! de même, cela fonctionnais parfaitement avec Léopard ?!?! :mouais:...

J'ai même fait une réinstalle propre du system snow léopard (avec effacement du DD), mais rien ne change, ça mouline dans la choucroute.

En fait, pour être précis, la connexion au réseau se fait bien, c'est l'accès à la page d'authentification de free wifi qui ne se fait pas ! pourtant avec mon iPhone j'y parvient parfaitement...

Merci de vos lumières...


----------



## theozdevil (4 Septembre 2009)

verifie si tu n'aurais pas des paramètres proxy activé


----------



## filoche (4 Septembre 2009)

non nn pas de proxy, d'ailleurs le problème n'est pas lié a la box chez moi, mais a toute celle ou je veux me connecter, le résultat est le même...


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour

Hormis les bornes FreeWifi, arrives-tu à te connecter normalement à un autre point d'accès Wifi ?


----------



## filoche (4 Septembre 2009)

Oui Pascal, je suis connecté en wifi a ma borne airport express et tout fonctionnais bien de ce coté là !

Comme part enchantement et après une mise à jour concernant essentiellement ilife 09' vià l'utilitaire en ligne, cela fonctionne maintenant ?? mais je doute qu'il y ai un lien de cause a effet...

Ce que j'ai fait, et qui part contre (pour ceux a qui cela pourrait arriver) a pu jouer, c'est que une fois connecté a la borne free wifi mais n'arrivant pas a charger la page d'accueil pour m'authentifier, je suis aller dans les paramètres réseaux avancé, et j'ai renouveler le bail... je pense que c'est peut être là que les choses se sont décantées...

Merci en tous cas (comme toujours) a tous ceux qui aide et répondent a nos messages quand on a un problème !


----------



## baki (4 Septembre 2009)

Je suis sous Snow Leopard, et la connexion Free wifi fonctionne bien.
J'ai parfois constaté une réception wifi capricieuse que ce soit avec mon ancien iMac ou mon iPhone. 
Celà dépend peut-etre de la proximité des box.


----------



## nikus25 (4 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour , je vien préciser que oui le freewifi de free depuis la mise a jour  de snow léopard n'est pas disponible  tout marche  sauf que au moment de publier la page rien , la page ne peut être afficher!
Cela est normal un correctif venant de apple va arriver!!
Cela vien des nouvelles configuration de protection de snow léopard ,il faut laisser un peut de temp et être patient .


----------



## filoche (4 Septembre 2009)

nikus25 a dit:


> --------------------
> Ce que j aime chez les con c est qu il sont sans limites!!.



Bien joué !


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Septembre 2009)

nikus25 a dit:


> Cela vien des nouvelles configuration de protection de snow léopard ,il faut laisser un peut de temp et être patient .


Ah ? Une source pour cette info ?

(Perso, j'aurais plutôt pensé à un certificat SSL pas à jour, vu que la page d'accueil de FreeWifi est en HTTPS... d'ailleurs ça semble maintenant marcher chez filoche)


----------



## yohan75 (13 Avril 2010)

bonjour
Vos messages ne sont pas récent
rencontrez vous tjrs des difficulté avec le freewifi hostpot ?
moi j'ai un mac book et mac os 10,6,3 (et ses mise à jour)et FAI free

en date du 13 avril
pas de pbl pour free en wifi
pas de pbl pour wififree hostpot
si question hésitez pas

à bientôt


----------



## bompi (14 Avril 2010)

Je ne vois pas ce que ce fil fait dans OS X donc je le déplace.


----------



## filoche (14 Avril 2010)

15 ans après ! quelle réactivité !!


----------



## bompi (14 Avril 2010)

M*rde ! Nous sommes déjà en 2024. Et j'ai soixante ans. Pfff... je me sens vieux.


----------



## filoche (14 Avril 2010)

heureusement qu'il reste des gens comme toi, plein d'humour ) que la force reste toujours avec toi, même a soixante ans !


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (15 Avril 2010)

et ben moi je constate que depuis la dernière MAJ Snow Léo, je n'ai plus de coupures Airport sur mon iMac. Reste de temps en temps l'icône de l'Airport qui affiche seulement 1 ou 2 barres puis çà revient à 4. Donc c'est bon maintenant


----------

